# New addition to the coven <|:)



## Cortney from the coven (Aug 27, 2010)

Next month we will be welcoming a new little witchling to our house! We have been lucky enough to find some cute Halloween baby stuff at Walmart and Babies R Us. Definitely want to start her out right


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats   The baby things are super cute.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Those outfits are adorable! I love the little pumpkin feet. And congratulations!!!


----------

